

Ask HN: Free private Git hosting? - dholowiski

I'm looking for a git host for my rails projects. I'd like to keep them private and I'd like to use a free service. My requirements are low... 100MB would be lots, and I'd rather not run my own server. Can anyone recommend a service that they've personally used?
======
dholowiski
To kick off the discussion, I found the following (but I have no idea how good
they are). <https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/GitHosting>
<http://www.projectlocker.com/> <http://gitorious.org/>
<http://offers.assembla.com/free-git-hosting/>

------
jamesbritt
I think you're asking for a lot. Not just free hosting, but free admin of git.
But nothing is really free, so you're running the risk of your project repo
either not being available as needed, or being rolled into some price change
later on.

Setting up a git repo is pretty simple; I use gitosis off my own server with
no problems for the various things I don't want public.

If you can figure out Ruby and Rails you can figure out git and git servers,
and you'll be much better off for it.

